# which is the best dash cleaner



## the mush (Jun 14, 2007)

can anyone advise of a good dash cleaner?
- have tried a few but none give the like new appearance that the stealer managed to produce,
any advice would be appreciated - thanks bob

n.b.
just been into local Asda,
they are doing a bundle of micro fibre cloths for Â£3.48 and 2 for Â£5 on wynns big tin cleaning products, 
the matt cockpit shine is not much kop but the foaming tyre cleaner is exceptional, tyres look like new - even made the wheel arch covers come up black with just a spray and leave.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use MR Shean the same stuff that you use around the house gives a great finish


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

WD40 also does the trick and leaves a nice smell


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

WD40 for the dashboard! Are you mad?!?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

amzchhabra said:


> WD40 for the dashboard! Are you mad?!?


Trust me dude, it works a treat! I was sceptical at first as well.. but loads of people have recommended it! Its great on all plastics.. engine bay included


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

i use it on the engine bay all the time, never thought about the dash thou!

Think i will stick to my damp microfibre cloth, that does it for me!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

damp microfibre and Tesco APC(all purpose cleaner....Daisy version smells nice!!)diluted 10 parts water to 1 part APC. This gets the dash looking clean.

I then use Sonus cockpit detailer which gives an "as new" matt look but without the false shine that "back to black" type products use

Matt


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Another vote for the Sonus Cockpit detailer from me


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Johnstons baby wipes work well, give the dash a nice matt look too..


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Einszett Cockpit Premium

By far the best I've used - leaves a really nice matt finish


----------



## the mush (Jun 14, 2007)

thank you everyone for the advice,

Bob.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

i tried out aerospace 303 today, did the job and left a matt finish. cleaned the engine bay covers with it too.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

It may not be very trendy but Comma Interior Clean is excellent. Does hard sufaces as well as fabric and leather. I've spent loads on Swissvax, Meguiars etc over the last few years but I always have The Comma Interior Clean in my garage collection.


----------

